# Anyone having issues Uninstalling the updates for Slacker Radio app?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep getting the message "uninstall not successful" whenever I try to uninstall it and its not taking up any space, but its still in my app drawer - it still shows up in market like its there with the "uninstall" button, but it does nothing, and it gives me the message when I select it from the app drawer "application linked to this application no longer exists". Should I just move it to Quarantine BEFORE it updates and keep it frozen? or what?

I tried to take video using Screencaster of it demonstrating the issue, but Screencaster isn't working right.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Ummmm.... I dont know why but is it installed as a system app? If it is you wont be able to remove unless you browse to system/app and delete it from there.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Ummmm.... I dont know why but is it installed as a system app? If it is you wont be able to remove unless you browse to system/app and delete it from there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


It is a system app, I tried to uninstall the Updates, which usually works for other programs, but not this one. So I'm assuming I should wait until I get pro copy of Titanium Backup and convert it over to a User app - then uninstall it?


----------



## allo_87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Or use a file explorer to browse to system and delete the apk

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

allo_87 said:


> Or use a file explorer to browse to system and delete the apk
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You sure I wouldn't brick it?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Get es file explorer. Grant it root access in the settings, mount the system as read/write browse to /system/app and find the slacker app delete it and reboot and it won't be there anymore. That will work with any system app but you have to be careful because some system apps have to be there

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Get es file explorer. Grant it root access in the settings, mount the system as read/write browse to /system/app and find the slacker app delete it and reboot and it won't be there anymore. That will work with any system app but you have to be careful because some system apps have to be there
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man


----------

